# The Babydust Brigade - onwards and upwards



## Wraakgodin

New thread as requested by Mel.  

Happy chatting!!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

thanks sue
book marking new home
hi lovelies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hi hunny sorry for the lack of replies will explain asap


----------



## goldbunny

i'm here! hope everyone is ok! hope everyone finds their way here. exactly two weeks to christmas day!!!! eeek!


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday 13th, my fave date 
love to all


----------



## melloumaw

Stacey wishing you lots of luck for a speedy labour if you havent started already sweetie, 1 day until your due date
love to you


----------



## goldbunny

seven sleeps til christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

come on stacey! push!      here's hoping your best christmas present ever arrives soon!




Happy Christmas brigadeers!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just popping on to wish all a MERRY CHRISTMAS xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

merry christmas to all, i hope its a good one


----------



## melloumaw

happy new year to all our lovely ladies
hope its a good one


----------



## melloumaw

well i cant believe im sat here looking for my baby girls prom dress,she turns 16 next month, which scares the life outta me.  
how did all those years go by so quickly?
in a few short months she will have left high school and be on her way to college to do animal care.
fingers crossed for a lottery win or some distant eccentric relative who has left us a fortune so we can have a baby,   as mine are all growing up too quickly


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - If I had the money I'd bloody pay for you chick, how's the saving going?


----------



## goldbunny

wow sweet 16...scary stuff... time does fly! hope your fairy godmother gets run over by a lawyer, or something.... 

big bubblehug for mrs bubblesunshine i keep up reading your adoption thread bit i'm never quite sure if i should post over there... so much admiration for your 'bouncebackability' you deserve a ruddy medal for it! x x x completely baffled as to why the red-tape-brigade can't see what a smashing 'mum' you are...

afm i am 26 weeks today by the adjusted scan date count, or should i say spot is. DHbunny emailed his boss and said 'i'm gonna be a dad..' awwwww! dear little spotling gave me a few kicks this morning but i bet he won't play ball for the midwife later.. just hope she is in a mood to answer my million questions and not just tell me off about all the chocolate. i *am* officially huge....drove into town yesterday if i put my hand on my belly (had to take me coat off mind) then the back of my hand is touching the steering wheel...i only have short legs so i reckon i won't be able to drive much longer.... unless i get thinner? Realised i couldn't say 'bless his cotton socks' about spot since he didn't have any so got three tiny pairs in town yesterday. awww. And a rattle toy i couldn't put down! could be less than 100 days to go now - so very nervous though...! 


xx


----------



## melloumaw

fab news gb
bubbles its not as usual something else always needs paying, it looks like things are getting further away than closer
picking a newer car up at the weekend, we never have anything but trouble, but its a people carrier,so we already have it for either a baby or foster child etc, good to keep those options open eh
love to all gotta get ready for work 
oh and just got yasmin a prom dress(£15 shh)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IN-UK-Beauty-Chic-Wedding-Bridesmaid-Evening-Party-Ball-Prom-Dress-Sexy-Red-SZ16-/291052859678?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=EF9fjTaew9fPvysg00jLujvwuS4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

wow that's a dress and a half, looks fun to wear... you'd have to be quite tall to carry it off? don't think i'd get away with it...


----------



## melloumaw

this is the other one we're going to get her i can always rework one of them
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191027627538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

lovely colours! very nice!


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies
GB lovely news about your scan,
summer was born at your stage in pregnancy and she was 2lb 15oz so that weight seems good, she was estimated to have been 7lb if she'd gone to term


----------



## goldbunny

thank you mel! 

yes, milestone! 28 week scan all good!    

Mr Kicky doing well in there... feels very weird and surreal to be at this stage, like i'm dreaming... 

can't wait to meet Spot now.. 

hope you are all well


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny that's fabulous not long now and you and DH will have your happily ever after xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles honey i emailed you, but figured you must be busy
how you doing?


----------



## melloumaw

just wanted to bump this petition ladies
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=317861.msg5711431#msg5711431


----------



## melloumaw

well its my little girls sweet 16th today
Happy birthday Yasmin
will post cake picture later
hope all our ladies are well


----------



## goldbunny

hope the birthday went well mel


good morning babydusters, hope everyone having a good day.

we're 32 weeks here! (by scan dates, 5 days ahead of ivf dates, unless they change their minds again) can't do the *Milestone* symbol cause i'm typing from the touchpadthing. but wow, amazing to have got this far... still nothing feels real... still terrified it will all be taken away at any moment... it's weird, i spent so long trapped in limbo TTC and failing it is hard to imagine life being any different, and i always though the reason everything felt like my life was happening to someone else was down to my failure to have a baby but now, even when we might almost have one, i still don't feel like this is *my* life.... think it might only feel real once Spot gets here....this sleeping cat beside me is in for a huge shock! no more peaceful snoozing for her....til she gets used to the baby i suppose... even looking in a mirror it doesn't feel like me looking back but like i am seeing a picture of someone else.. it's scary though, two family members had neonatal deaths (unrelated incidents) so i still feel very aware of potential disasters... maybe that is why it is hard to believe?

in a way i am so glad to be so aware of how precious this is...can't imagine i will forget my struggle to get here...it took so much of my life..

home straight now, i hope....


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed its plain sailing to the end now gb
birthday was lovely thanks


----------



## melloumaw

yasmins birthday cake


----------



## melloumaw

gb not long to go now, i hope you have an easy labour
hi ladies i know your not on often but just to let you know im thinking of you


----------



## goldbunny

thanks mel hope you are doing well.

i'm a bit nervous! they will induce me 16th if spot isn't here by then. totally surreal, like this whole thing is happening to someone else. really still expecting disaster to strike any minute. won't relax til spot is safely home maybe not even then! but at least then other people can take turns to watch him. 


who else is still reading? there were loads of us at one point... bubble? you still out there? hope? stacey? think we lost people when the thread moved. wraak? still with us?  hope everyone is ok. 

i'm hiding from the window cleaner. he has a nasty habit of just washing the windows without asking, first i knew he was here was the cat getting stressed. don't know how to stop him without offending him. it's not that i don't want them washed, but i don't like that i can't ever leave the curtains open in case he appears at the window. it's intrusive and upsets me. i don't want to raise spot in the dark but i also don't want someone watching me breast feed...  why can't he ring the doorbell and ask politely if i actually want them washed? think he is socially inept... it's not very businesslike...


----------



## melloumaw

why not tell him you only want the windows done on a certain day then at least you know he'll be due


----------



## goldbunny

well the thing is it's not an exact science, he sets off on a round and then it depends how far he gets... some days it rains and he goes home.. or he gets talking to people and spends longer at somewhere. I think I might just fire him altogether. I just feel sort of sorry for people who are trying to make a living. He put a note through the door when he was done asking for us to send a cheque for the money but he didn't even date the note, I mean if we were away for weeks we wouldn't even have known he'd been because they'd be dirty again by the time we got back. Maybe I can get DH to have a word with him and say if we're out we don't want them done. Perhaps we could send the payment with a note. That might work.


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone just popping on to say hello hope all is well not long now gb xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hey rach how are you honey?
mel x


----------



## rach t

Hi mel im great twins are now 7 month how are you xxx


----------



## melloumaw

wow 7 months already thats crazy,
im ok finally been sent to see a gynae after 12 years of pain since being sterilised, i always told doctors i think the clip they used on my tubes is aggravating my ovary,they've always said no its this its that,now they have said oh we think the clip is doing it grrrr, 
but at least i can get the pain under control and hopefully the clips removed(they wont reverse it)now before we start icsi,id hate to go thru with it and the clip cause problems 
how are the little ones, i bet their cheeky little things,how are you coping


----------



## rach t

Or mel I hope everything is ok for you when do you start icsi? Yeah they are harley especially hes so funny and skye is getting chuby they so beautiful I still carnt belive they are here ill see if can put pic on xxx


----------



## rach t

Skye and harley (it wont let me use a pic iv took the files are to big but this is their recent professional one) xxx


----------



## goldbunny

so cute!


----------



## rach t

Thanks gb how are you not long now xxx


----------



## melloumaw

rach that photo is just beautiful,such happy little faces


----------



## hopepaige

hey there 

just poppin in to say hi and to wish GB all the best  
not long now hey  
how has the pregnancy been? you must be getting so excited  

Hey mel sorry to hear about your pain, but great great news about icsi   

hey Rach love


----------



## melloumaw

ah hope how are you and the 3 amigo's doing


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Mel 

im good and you  we are all well 
cant believe they will be 7mths old tomorrow its crazy how time flies

how are you doing otherwise?


----------



## melloumaw

hope love the updated photo they look to be catching up size wise now,wow 7 months thats gone so quick
im good honey thanks


----------



## hopepaige

hey mel

yeah its crazy how time has flown by they are sitting already and just moving around all ova, loving every second of motherhood and they are such well behaved babies.  
they are doing so well size wise they are all just over the 7kg mark which is birlliant 
so glad to hear your well and got a plan ahead of you which is very exciting love


----------



## melloumaw

happy birthday to the 3 amigo's


----------



## hopepaige

thanks mel   just cant believe it


----------



## melloumaw

well i know its not their official birthday but every month is a milestone to begin with


----------



## hopepaige

Mel that is so so true - every day something new and exciting happens.


----------



## melloumaw

gb good luck for your due date tomoz


----------



## goldbunny

eeek eeek eeek! *mad bunny hopping*     tomorrow! eeek! 

gotta phone the hospital in the morning and await instructions. Inducing me after some observation i think though it could be a day or so before spot puts in an appearance (given that i don't have any proper labour symptoms yet) only 'symptoms' at the moment is i am guzzling carbs like i need to store energy and i could sleep for england.. it's just nap eat nap eat nap today... so convinced i have forgotten something important! just remembered last night i haven't sterilised anything (at all, ever) so this afternoon evening i need to throw the bottles/plastic toys in the steriliser... sure there's some other stuff i am supposed to do.. brain has emigrated...   thanks for all the good wishes folks...


----------



## hopepaige

GB the day i gave birth i woke up feeling great no symptoms at all less than 24hrs later i was a mommy so dont worry about not feeling anything


----------



## goldbunny

i finished the blankie! just going to post a pic of it to the diary.... talk about cutting it fine to get it finished... last minute me as usual...


----------



## hopepaige

spots own little blankie to wrap him up nice and warm to cuddle him   i think GB tomorrow this time


----------



## melloumaw

hoorah for waters going gb, dont bother with expensive pads just gets shops own cheap ones there perfect for mopping up waters
fingers crossed for you, i bet baby spot is here already


----------



## hopepaige

Mel I'm also checkin in all day today on my phone inbetween feeding and nappy changes.  .  Hope all goin ok GB I agree with mel sure spot is here already enjoy every moment


----------



## melloumaw

gb im guessing by the avatar picture spot arrived safe and well, still waiting for your update
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

hi yes so sorry i hate it when other people just vanish and now i've done it.. been trying to post for days now but it's just been all a bit crazy... even now DH shouting me so i have to go...

desperate to update my diary!


----------



## AmyHF

Just checking back on some of you ladies, glad to hear there are some new little babas out there now!


----------



## goldbunny

eek i haven't posted here for a while, hi guys

Spotling is four weeks old tomorrow! he's getting big already. So so sweet though. I feel like there's so much i don't know! Lots of 'rookie mom' stuff going on here! Still can't believe he's here and real and mine. Just seems a miracle when so much was stacked against him...

how you doin amy?


----------



## melloumaw

hi amy its lovely to hear from you
hope your well, how is grace doing she's how old now 2?
love to all
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

I'm good ta, Grace is 16months at the moment and into EVERYTHING! Apart from walking apparently. That's just SO uncool and passé.....


----------



## melloumaw

lol thats little ladies for you, im sure they are born with an i shall do it if i choose to attitude


----------



## melloumaw

had my gynae appointment with mr macrow yesterday, he suspects i have endo, so just waiting for a date for camera investigation he said if there is endo he will see to it there and then, 
things are moving forwards at least
hope everyone is well
love to all
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Mel!  

Glad they are looking after you and will sort things out if they find anything. 

Things ok here, busy busy busy!  I have too much "homework" for my sewing group this week and am frantically trying to get it all done!  I have 3 little monsters on the trampoline in my back garden at the moment, they need watching like a hawk!!  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

I get u sue I have 3 crawling babies at the moment need eyes in every corner of my head. .  How u otherwise?  Mel so awesome to hear your news.   u just keep the faith u have taken the 1st step already     hope everyone else doin good? How u enjoyin motherhood GB?


----------



## goldbunny

we're having a mad week here, I fell over and hurt my hip and can hardly walk on it (though it is improving I think), my phone's broken so I can't hear callers unless I use headphones... DH set off for work this morning only to have the car radiator give up 5 miles down the road leaving us with no car for three days and a £500+ bill, and DH's laptop screen exploded the other day with no warning (fortunately not while he was using it)..... the appointment I thought was tomorrow is actually on Thursday... I can't get my post-op 6 week check until 8 weeks... *sigh* it's all chaos! I am a zombie unless I sleep and DH has spot but if he has to work that doesn't work.... I can't sleep much next to spot because every sound keeps me awake... I dropped him in the carrycot when I fell over but I think he's ok... though he is eating LOADS at the moment (must be a growth spurt) and I can't keep up, anyway yesterday I decided I was going to stop expressing and give him formula with occasional BF.. anyway so I didn't express last night and this morning OMG one HUGE boob felt like it would explode, couldn't lie on it... had to express from it in the end because boyo didn't seem able to get much from it it was so full... he's filling nappies at about 5 minute intervals.... 

still can't believe spot is real and alive and mine and here and everything! it just seems such a miracle.. he's got a cute but wicked smile, sort of lopsided and knowing.... 's gonna get him in trouble for sure when he's older! 

hope everyone is doing well including the trampolining monsters and crawling babies etc

xxx gb


----------



## melloumaw

sue i dont know how you find the time , looking after little ones sewing moderating, i think your wonder woman in disguise, although saying that i think hope is too, 3 little darlings all crawling maybe bungee cords is a good idea lol
gb wishing you well
all our other ladies i hope life is treating you well
well my eldest is nearly finished with her exams last one next friday
then prom on the 25th  
then 26th my little girl is no longer a little girl she becomes a teenager where has the time gone


----------



## melloumaw

well thats the stress of prom out of the way.
a 13th birthday tomoz and an op friday and we're done for a busy week
lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey all,  good to see everyones good albeit busy, lifes busy here too, nothing exciting to report but been thinking of you all LOTS recently xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

good to see you mrsbubble!   spot sends auntie bubble a big smile x


----------



## melloumaw

sweetie its so good to hear from you.i hope your well and life is treating you well.
i had my op yesterday.and guess what it wasn't endometriosis.it was in fact my clip that had broke away and embedded higher up causing mass inflammation. so left clip removed.wish the medical  professionals had listened 12 years ago lol.
hope everyone else is well
love to you al Mel.off back to bed now cos i haven't slept well since Wednesday.
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies, i hope everyone is well
love to all
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

hi mel
hope things are better since the clip was removed. 
spotling is huge! he can sort of hold his head up lying on his front, and grips things now.  i'm getting used to being a mamma though it still seems strange, today i am sorting out old filing and it's insane what i have kept hold of/what used to matter. i find old diaries and there's nothing in them! or there is stuff but it is just pointless things. (ten year old letters inviting me for an eye test?) 

hope everyone doing well.


----------



## melloumaw

lol gb, im sorting out my wardrobe and reluctantly getting rid of my clubbing/going out dress's that havent been used for 10 years


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey all just a quick. Hello hash from me love to you all xxx


----------



## melloumaw

ah honey. im so pleased to hear from you, i hope your well and keeping your chin up
love to you


----------



## melloumaw

wow its been so quiet on here lately,
school holidays are nearly over, my eldest yasmin starts college today to study health and social care, she did so much better than school thought and got 4 c's and 2 distinction stars,so proud. molly also took her science exam early and came away with a b.
i hope everyone is well
love to all
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

Does anyone still come in here? Hope you are all well.

Well done to Yasmin hope she's doing well at college.
You must be very proud mel

Can you believe Spotling the brave is 5 months tomorrow?

He's a big boy, chubby legs, goofy dribbley smile.. Still only on milk but may wean him soon. Still can't believe I am so blessed. I love buying him cute outfits. He 's nearly too big for the co-sleeper I will miss him when he goes into the cot.

Hugs to all
X gb


----------



## melloumaw

ah gb sounds like things are going well for you. babies arent babies too long really are they. they change soooo quick


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello All, 

Just sending some love to all, saw Rach and the twinnies this weekend just gone can't believe they're 14 months old now, perfect in every single way mind. Seeing Stacey and baby Squidge this weekend too. 

I often think of how this thread began... many many moons ago (must be 3+ years now) and of the friends I've met along the way. 

Most of you all are far too busy chasing after little puddings now to log in here, let alone read and reply  

Goldbunny I hope Spotling is doing well and you're still enjoying every moment of Mummy Hood! 

Wrak - If you're still reading miss you and tales of that gorgeous little lady of yours! 

Mel- Love to you, hubby and the girls, I keep nipping on time to time, to see if anything happening yet, you will always be in my thoughts 

Bubbles 
Over and Out


----------



## goldbunny

eeeek! bubble! so lovely to hear from you! i often wonder how you are bubbling along!  how are the puppies i bet they are enormous are they pulling santa's sleigh this year?

ii am enjoying most of the moment although DH does my head in!!! lolol.  Spotling is my darling boy though i love him to bits. he's huge, a bit of a chunky monkey...but seems to have a personality which goes from wistful to cheeky in a moment and melts my heart. He's in the cot now so i miss him but sometimes when he wakes in the morning i bring him in with me. he's eating proper food today we had parsnip and banana. i have got him an elf outfit for christmas. not long to go now and i am NOWHERE near organised including we haven't got a proper oven and we're supposed to be hosting so it MIGHT BE SANDWICHES!! lolololol


hugs to all x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww he sounds like a corker! Love to him from me xxxx Yes my fur babies are all good in fact we have a third now Talani (means snow angel) she is an older girl at 4 years and came to us as a foster dog but we couldn't let her go xxxx I've posted a piccie below xxx


----------



## melloumaw

H so pleased to hear from you, glad your well, loving the fur family
had halloween dinner at school today so in true style i went as a zombie


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AHHHHH! MEL YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!        I LOVE ZOMBIES ! 
how's the girls hunny ?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

me and hubby a couple of Halloweens ago


----------



## melloumaw

girls are good thanks,
eldest at college doing real good, better than expected.
what are you up to now?
loving the piccy
one little one wouldnt come up for dinner,said i was scary  me lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Glad to hear she's thriving at College! Goes to show how a change can be the best thing 

easiest WAY to explain where we are at is to send this link hun  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323400.msg5935001#msg5935001


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey All, 

I've just booked an IV with a new adoption group for Jan 6th 2015! We have decided to not go back to the previous agencies as we want a clean slate


----------



## goldbunny

good luck bubble! rooting for you!    
 



so lovely reading all your posts and how you tackle every challenge with positivity and grace. roll on 2015! xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Goldbunny, I've learnt one thing over the last few years, life doesn't always take you where you'd like it too but you do LEARN lessons about yourself and who you want to be along the way. 

Hopefully one day I won't be the last remaining non mummy of the Babydust brigade 

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased for you sweetie. good things are to come for 2015


----------



## melloumaw

sending lots of christmas wishes to you all, may you have a wonderful day,and fingers crossed for a fab new year


----------



## staceyemma

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey i cant believe theo is one already thats gone so quick
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello Ladies! Happy 2015! xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

happy new year to all. well ours started well my car has died, dad fitted new glow plugs, got it going and it died again,lol


----------



## goldbunny

happy new year!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies

Back from my hiatus, so just wanted to send you all a huge hug.  Hope you are all well

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

ah there you are, our godin-wraak
nice to see you, and welcome back


----------



## melloumaw

lovely to see you.hope your well
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

well im 1 year older and still no sign of starting icsi


----------



## goldbunny

sorry to hear that mel. Does that mean it's 'happy birthday?'   hope you are having a good day anyway.  

hello to you and everyone else who is reading. Taking 11month old Spot to get weighed in a bit... he's the best crawler i ever saw in my life, great technique and lightning fast. This last week or so he's finally figured out how to hold a doidy cup to drink from, it's quite cute but i have to watch him like a hawk for those occasional lapses in concentration where he flings it everywhere. he's in the travel cot at the moment pretending it's a trampoline. 

still all feels like a dream.


----------



## melloumaw

yes its my birthday thank you gb
wow spot 11 months thats crazy how fast the time has gone
slightly better news is we have put in to buy our house,so if it all goes to plan there may still be a chance for us this year for icsi, keeping everything crossed...


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mell - Love to you, you're dream will come I believe it so so deeply xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi sweetie, hows things?


----------



## melloumaw

such sad news. we had to have our beautiful kerry blue boscoe A.K.A newents mystical mithra's pts last night. he got so ill so quick. rest well little man.


----------



## goldbunny

aw what a cute litte guy. so sorry mel.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So sorry Mel  it's heartbreaking when we loose our furry family members, I hope you and the hubby/kids are doing ok xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - A big Happy 1st Birthday to Spot for the 17th too  

Nothing to report here, saw Stacey and her lil fella the weekend just gone as they came to stay! Cant believe he's nearly 16 months old! R- and my gorgeous god kids her twinnies are doing good too and see some fab updates from other girls by email etc


----------



## melloumaw

thats brilliant news about the gang.just made boscoe a memorial garden today


----------



## melloumaw

well we may still be on hold for a baby, but we did just get a new puppy
he's called Bear,and is am American Bulldog x Staffy he fills a hole
i hope everyone is well
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel congrats about your new fur baby!! pics please !!!!

Sorry I've not posted been a whirlwind here at Bubble HQ. 
The meeting went well and the course, well it was mostly as expected, but what I don't think us, or many of the other couples had expected was quite how emotionally draining it would be. 
I don't mean that in a negative way, but it was very intense, both in content and expectations/experiences. 
By the end of the week both of us agreed we felt positive but extremely tired, and it was nice to slip back into some normality and process what we had learnt more. 
We were fortunate to be able received our cleared DBS the same weekend the course ended, and to book our medicals in almost straight away for the Tuesday after the course, and all of our central referees confirmed they have sent their packs back so now we wait I suppose.

They did say at the time we would be unlikely to hear anything for around 8 weeks but I'm already getting anxious and having to sit on my hands to stop myself emailing/enquiring lol ...
We have taken the bull by the horns and in attempts to be positive converted the lean to/conservatory into a playroom/toy store ready to show them we are considering and planning, and have tried to incorporate the kind of items they taught us about in Theraplay. 
If nothing else our friends kids will LOVE playing in their when they're visiting     

That's if hubby will share  

Hope everyone's well xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

thats fantastic news sweetie,im so happy for you.
sorry i havent text you,but we just lost my aunty  to cancer,my brother had a tumour removed from his lung,and my other brother has a shadow on his brain and spine,so my heads not been with it.
here's bear in the attachment


----------



## melloumaw

Bear


----------



## melloumaw

well more sad news for us, we had to have zak pts on tuesday, sleep well fat boy
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry mel


----------



## melloumaw

thanks gb, hows things with you and spot?


----------



## goldbunny

he's 19 months and thriving but we both had dreadful colds this week i'm still struggling. 

he's learning lots of words but still doesn't talk hardly at all. he makes himself understood mostly. 
we're trying to teach him old macdonald
it's a bit like

DH : old
Spot: madona
DH: had a farm
Spot: eieie
DH: and on that farm he had a cow
Spot: baa baa


so he's getting there. Sort of lol.


----------



## melloumaw

bless him, just you wait, we encourage them to do so many things,then when they can we wish they didnt lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So sorry Mel, you are going through so so much... I have a new years resolution to  actually get on here more!

GB - Glad to hear spot is well, I turned 30 last month and the weekend just gone had a bit of a small shindig, was amazing seeing three off the lo's of our original babydust brigade dancing together at the disco... something we all dreamed of so many years ago. 


AFM: Finally we are through o stage two so maybe next year we will be adding out own lo at long last xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

fantastic news, i bet the little ones were a sight to see how lovely, we have a new grandson too only a month old now,
im so pleased to here from you
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

well it's my little girl Yasmin's 18th birthday, where has the time gone?
it makes me so happy yet so sad at the same time, that soon all my babies will be young adults.
happy 18th Yasmin xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies hope you are all well, I had a miscarriage just before Xmas. But amazing,y I am pregnant again almost 12 weeks.
Think of you all always x


----------



## melloumaw

hi honey, i so sorry to hear what happened,but wow 12 weeks, im so very pleased for you
how are you/ and theo?
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Dear Babydust Brigadears!

I'm so sorry for taking so much time away, it's been a roller-coaster of a six months but I'm back with my feet on the floor, and you'll be pleased to know myself and Mr Bubble have a smile on our faces. 

After a lot of testing, home visits, courses and medicals, twists turns and tantrums (well I am a Bubble) we have officially been approved as adopters!

A new journey has now begun known as 'family finding' .... I'm genuinely sorry I have not shared this news or our progression with you before, I think if I 'typed it out' or 'said it out loud' I was worried the optimism and progress would vanish as things have done before... But now we can breathe and rest a little while in the glow of 'potential parenthood. 

I'm guess we're officially ''adoptant'' (like pregnant but without the stretch marks, morning sickness or swollen cankles.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## goldbunny

hurrah! the hunt for minibubble is on!   great news bubble. hehe so excited for you.


----------



## melloumaw

so happy for you sweetie
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hi everyone how arenyou all.
I'm now 28 weeks pregnant  
Having another little boy so a brother for theo.
Great news for hannah cold be happier when she called and told me I sweared a lot  

Big hugs everyone!!!

Loving having theo even if he is a naughty little man sometimes


----------



## melloumaw

hi stacey, good to hear from you, so glad your ok, wow 28 weeks that's flown, have you picked a name yet?
i know its brilliant news about hannah 
love to you theo and bump
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

hey ladies, hope your all well!
stacey how are you coping?
hannah any news yet?
well i got another puppy she's the spitting image of bear, shes called daisy and is 4 months so hopefully in about 18 months we shall have furbabies. not quite the baby i was hoping for but hey ho
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

Bear and Daisy


----------



## melloumaw

well ladies, i have yet another operation booked in, no not for icsi but this time finally for the lump in my throat, i've just about recovered from having carpal tunnel release surgery to both hands, now on the 14th im due to go in for for an isthmusectomy removal, hopefully it hasnt grown into my thyroid, there is a 20% chance it's something not too pleasant, but that still leaves 80% of being fine, fingers crossed yet again
hope everyone is well and progressing as they hope
love to all
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope you ok sweetie and sending you huge hugs xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

Oh WOW look at not so little Max now, jelly he is gorgeous,
i hope your well.
what will be will be,
if its anything untoward at least we have critical illness insurance, but surgeon is positive about it so that's a good thing
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

I hope you have family around to help you. Must be so worrying time for you. Not on here much but email me when ever you like. Big kisses xx


----------



## melloumaw

i have thank you, hubby's taking the rest of that week off, big 2 are at college so are in and out the house,
where the lump is, is actually supposed to be the easiest place to remove it, watched an online video of the operation and it doesn't look too bad, recovery isn't too bad either, im honestly not too worried about it,our family has had enough bad luck this year, it's time for good luck at last
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

operation done, lump sent off for testing, all appears good and im back home scar looks neat, 
fingers crossed nothing else goes wrong this year.
hope you are all well
love to all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

How is everyone?!
Haven't spoken in sooo long! Xxx


----------

